# The Degus Thread



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Not sure how busy this thread will be but got some nice pics of my mob the other day and thought I'd give launching a specific degus thread a go! A place for fellow degus lovers on this forum to link together and share stories/pics and knowledge.

So here's my crew: an all female group coming up to 3 years old.




























You'll notice one of my goos has cataracts, one has a shortened tail, one had a bit out of her ear when I got her and the last one is completely intact. At least is makes them easy to tell apart!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw bless, they're gorgeous! :flrt:

Every time I go into PaH I always stop and chat to their degus and I always want to buy their degus and take them home, if I just had the space.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I work weekends at my local [email protected] and everybody loves the degus (except for a fair few idiot customers who think they're rats...)! They're spoilt rotten by all the staff, what fantastic personalities they have. I considered toying with the idea of getting some but I too don't have the space/time. At least I get to spoil them on my shifts!
:flrt:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice one for the thought of this thread :2thumb:

some pics of the critters and habitats:








this is elwood








and his brother jake








lords of the manor (prior to divorce's!!)








this is chico with 5 blues babies


























with the base for substrate and a rim around the shelves in place keeps everything tidier in the room








very simple to make a wooden base for any cage. this one made even deeper.








family home.
the best rodent anyone could own in my opinion. clever, inquisitive, friendly (esp' if from young),........i'll shut up now coz believe me i could go on about degu all day and ni................


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Aw bless, they're gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> Every time I go into PaH I always stop and chat to their degus and I always want to buy their degus and take them home, if I just had the space.





ChazzieJo said:


> I work weekends at my local [email protected] and everybody loves the degus (except for a fair few idiot customers who think they're rats...)! They're spoilt rotten by all the staff, what fantastic personalities they have. I considered toying with the idea of getting some but I too don't have the space/time. At least I get to spoil them on my shifts!
> :flrt:


Yes, they're so intelligent, which is what I like about them. I'm very lucky in that my group are very well integrated and all get on with each other. They're fantastic to watch and they do seem to like a certain amount of interaction with humans too.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> nice one for the thought of this thread :2thumb:
> 
> some pics of the critters and habitats:
> image
> ...


Oh my goodness! I've never seen baby degus that young! Thanks so much for posting these fantastic pics.

I have mine in a giant, double cage with interconnecting hole. We fitted off cuts of clear perspex around the bases which helps keep the mess down but I also have metal shelf guards too. They still manage to flick all sorts out but thanks goodness for laminate floors! Clearing up after them is relatively easy.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Agate said:


> Oh my goodness! I've never seen baby degus that young! Thanks so much for posting these fantastic pics.
> 
> I have mine in a giant, double cage with interconnecting hole. We fitted off cuts of clear perspex around the bases which helps keep the mess down but I also have metal shelf guards too. They still manage to flick all sorts out but thanks goodness for laminate floors! Clearing up after them is relatively easy.


your welcome.

you probably find the worst mess comes from the dust bowl/bath most have, but my simple solution to that was to make another wooden box (as seen in most pics here) but with a hinged lid with an hole in the middle by way of an holesaw. again, keeps the dust in check and keeps everthing tidier.
ok a little treat for ya's. 2:30 min vid. not best quality so keep pic small. you'll also notice the dust box as stated(top left):


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> your welcome.
> 
> you probably find the worst mess comes from the dust bowl/bath most have, but my simple solution to that was to make another wooden box (as seen in most pics here) but with a hinged lid with an hole in the middle by way of an holesaw. again, keeps the dust in check and keeps everthing tidier.
> ok a little treat for ya's. 2:30 min vid. not best quality so keep pic small. you'll also notice the dust box as stated(top left):
> [URL=http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad128/s6t6nic6l/Degus/th_bee22f85.jpg]image[/URL]


Cute! Looks like they have a really interesting cage to play in.
I tend to let them have access to their dust bath when they come out for a romp around. I found a good design in my local hardware/garden/pet supply shop. It's basically an oval plastic bowl with a domed lid with large hole in the top. The lid acts as a splash guard and stops most of the mess. So, kind of like a plastic version of your wooden box.

I still have to sweep up after them though lol! Do you let yours out for a free roam? I've found mine climb and jump a lot less now they're adults.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I only have 1 degu remaining now  
2 of my 4 have died in the last month, but they must be atleast 7 so it's a pretty good age. 
I feel sorry for him all alone after living so long with his brothers, he gets extra fusses and extra treats.

Here's some old pics of my lads
Hawthorne (this is their dustbath, I also use a wooden box style)









Ash, Bramble and Sprig


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah 7 is a good age. Out of interest where did you get them from originally? I've only seen them in P&H in the last 2-3 years but that could be because that's when the store opened in my area.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I did get them from [email protected] I got the very first group they sold in my area. It was when I finished school and I'm 25 now, so 6/7 years ago...


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Agate said:


> Cute! Looks like they have a really interesting cage to play in.
> I tend to let them have access to their dust bath when they come out for a romp around. I found a good design in my local hardware/garden/pet supply shop. It's basically an oval plastic bowl with a domed lid with large hole in the top. The lid acts as a splash guard and stops most of the mess. So, kind of like a plastic version of your wooden box.
> 
> I still have to sweep up after them though lol! Do you let yours out for a free roam? I've found mine climb and jump a lot less now they're adults.


yes they come out if the young un's want them to and they then sit down to make a human pen. but to be honest they would rather be clambering on you more than the floor. the biggest aawww moment was when a bambino came along my daughters arm she placed at the cage and whilst walking around the baby stretched out in the bent part of her arm and kinda chilled out there. talk about relaxed.
jake & elwood were quite content watching the going's on from their platform made for them in the family cage as per lords of the manor pic. all cages had the door open for the elder degu (again as per pics shown) and only closed in the family cage when bambino's were present.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I did get them from [email protected] I got the very first group they sold in my area. It was when I finished school and I'm 25 now, so 6/7 years ago...


Interesting. I've never seen them anywhere else for sale, although I know there are breeders out there. I think [email protected] saw a gap in the market and cleverly exploited. And to think Chilean farmers consider them pests!



s6t6nic6l said:


> yes they come out if the young un's want them to and they then sit down to make a human pen. but to be honest they would rather be clambering on you more than the floor. the biggest aawww moment was when a bambino came along my daughters arm she placed at the cage and whilst walking around the baby stretched out in the bent part of her arm and kinda chilled out there. talk about relaxed.
> jake & elwood were quite content watching the going's on from their platform made for them in the family cage as per lords of the manor pic. all cages had the door open for the elder degu (again as per pics shown) and only closed in the family cage when bambino's were present.


Wow your crew are relaxed! I have to supervise their free play out of the cage very carefully because they chew _everything_! Chewed me off the internet - twice and on a few occasions have managed to get behind my snake vivs and do some damage. And that's with blocking things off and having my kids stand guard. They somehow manage to find a way! All the skirting boards in their play room (my home office) are nibbled plus up to 6 inches of wallpaper above. Good job I'm not that precious about my decor :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

First time I ever saw them for sale was at a pet department within a garden centre well over 8 years and I hadn't a clue what they were - I'd never even heard of them!! 

7 years ago I volunteered at a local wildlife sanctuary and they had about 15 of them, courtesy of being asked to take in 5 female degus - only it appeared that 1 was a male! :roll:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I did get them from [email protected] I got the very first group they sold in my area. It was when I finished school and I'm 25 now, so 6/7 years ago...


can't remember why i went into this particular pet shop at the time in openshaw, m/cr around 2000 and they had this small cage on the counter and these little critters were wandering about on top whilst getting treats of the owner. had to ask obv's and got told about these fascinating rodents. so after my usual researching on said subjects i acquired two males about six months later from another petshop nearby in reddish, who by the way did not have a clue about their upkeep, so gladly took them of their hands and never looked back since. was a few yrs later when [email protected] started selling these.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> First time I ever saw them for sale was at a pet department within a garden centre well over 8 years and I hadn't a clue what they were - I'd never even heard of them!!
> 
> 7 years ago I volunteered at a local wildlife sanctuary and they had about 15 of them, courtesy of being asked to take in 5 female degus - only it appeared that 1 was a male! :roll:


That's hysterical. Had that happen with two "female" dwarf hamsters once. I was well paranoid that I'd got a mixed group at first before I read both sexes hump each other!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly it happens all the time. Only 3 years ago social services asked us to take in 4 female rabbits from a family they were monitoring because they thought they weren't looking after them, properly. Yep, turned out one was male and the 3 females were all heavily pregnant so we were over-run in a couple of weeks! :bash: 

Neither wonder my bosses are in such financial difficulty - they're supposed to be a WILDLIFE sanctuary!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Sadly it happens all the time. Only 3 years ago social services asked us to take in 4 female rabbits from a family they were monitoring because they thought they weren't looking after them, properly. Yep, turned out one was male and the 3 females were all heavily pregnant so we were over-run in a couple of weeks! :bash:
> 
> Neither wonder my bosses are in such financial difficulty - they're supposed to be a WILDLIFE sanctuary!


Actually that is very sad and very concerning because for all the animals that make it to the sanctuaries you wonder about the countless others that don't and needlessly suffer.

I was mightily relieved that my degus had been sexed properly because I definitely did not want them to breed. Close interbreeding causes all sorts of genetic defects I believe.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I first got my degus I was worried that one of them may have been female as they all seemed to be humping the poor thing, didn't seem like just dominance behavior... but luckily it was and it died down after a while. I guess they needed to sort out a new hierarchy after moving home


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

em_40 said:


> When I first got my degus I was worried that one of them may have been female as they all seemed to be humping the poor thing, didn't seem like just dominance behavior... but luckily it was and it died down after a while. I guess they needed to sort out a new hierarchy after moving home


Yes it's a little disconcerting when you see that for the first time :lol2: My group did it a lot more of that when they were younger. There is a pecking order of sorts but as they've got older the chain of command is less defined. Somehow they seem more "equal". Anyone else notice this with your groups?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agate said:


> Actually that is very sad and very concerning because for all the animals that make it to the sanctuaries you wonder about the countless others that don't and needlessly suffer.
> 
> I was mightily relieved that my degus had been sexed properly because I definitely did not want them to breed. Close interbreeding causes all sorts of genetic defects I believe.


Yes and sadly the more pets we take in courtesy of irresponsible owners, the less space we have to take in wildlife for rehabilitation and possible release, but my bosses just won't turn away an animal in need.

They refuse people who phone up and explain that we have no room, but they can't seem to say "no" to people who are standing in front of them with animals. Even the ones they say "no" to mysteriously within days the same number and species of animal are found dumped at the gate.


----------



## TOPCAT12 (Apr 25, 2010)

*They are soo cute!!*

Hiya love the pics we've just bought 2 females they are 14wks old and are so funny, love watching them when you put new things in their cage and the way they talk to each other. :2thumb:


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

TOPCAT12 said:


> Hiya love the pics we've just bought 2 females they are 14wks old and are so funny, love watching them when you put new things in their cage and the way they talk to each other. :2thumb:


That twittering sound they make, like baby birds, is just the best! I sleep in the same room as my crew and they often make that sound when the lights go out and they're cuddling up for the night. It's delightful! Less so if they decide to go for a 3am run in their wheel or an after dark rearrangement of their furniture :lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

TOPCAT12 said:


> Hiya love the pics we've just bought 2 females they are 14wks old and are so funny, love watching them when you put new things in their cage and the way they talk to each other. :2thumb:


you can get 13 different vocal sounds from a degu inc 3 types from bambino's.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> you can get 13 different vocal sounds from a degu inc 3 types from bambino's.


Their language is really complex. I've tried clicking and twittering to them but they just look at me quizzically. I think they regard me as some kind of special needs degus that has to be humoured!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agate said:


> Their language is really complex. I've tried clicking and twittering to them but they just look at me quizzically. I think they regard me as some kind of special needs degus that has to be humoured!


:lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*Info#01*

sizes: ADULT
male:head & body length: 10 - 12", tail: 3 - 5", ears: 1.2", hind foot: 1.5"
female:<---------- same as male----------->, ears: 1", hind foot: 1.4"


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*Tip#01*

as stated earlier;
for a dust bath/bowl/box build a 8-10" L/W x 6" H wooden box with a hinged/removable lid which has a 3-4" round hole cut out for entry/exit which will keep your habitat cleaner without all the dust flying around everywhere. the dust bowl should be kept in the enclosure for all degu to use whenever the need arises. this dust bath helps with their social activities if you have two or more. (info#2 maybe!!).


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*info#02*

degu facts:
scientific name: octodon degus
AKA : bori, cuming's octodon, trumpet tail
origin : chile
life span : 5-8 yrs. (upto 13 yrs in captivity)
demeanor : very sociable, diurnal, friendly and gentle
habitat :underground burrows in a semi-arid terrain.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*Tip#02*

these critters can get a symptom known as bumblefoot which most degu owners will be aware of. we cover any mesh with wood and such like to combat this but then the problem arises when we employ the necessary excercise wheel for their welfare as most are the simple mesh bar type which contradicts our initial preventative measures. plastic ones can suffice but they mainly get chewed away, steel flying saucers are great but expensive so the best solution to this is the mesh type wheels (as seen in vid) or the all steel drum type (again expensive) that can be found in some places. also get as big a wheel that your habitat can accomodate as this also helps with less back arcing for a more comfortable workout for the bori !!.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> these critters can get a symptom known as bumblefoot which most degu owners will be aware of. we cover any mesh with wood and such like to combat this but then the problem arises when we employ the necessary excercise wheel for their welfare as most are the simple mesh bar type which contradicts our initial preventative measures. plastic ones can suffice but they mainly get chewed away, steel flying saucers are great but expensive so the best solution to this is the mesh type wheels (as seen in vid)that can be found in some places. also get as big a wheel that your habitat can accomodate as this also helps with less back arcing for a more comfortable workout for the bori !!.


I know what you mean about the mesh floors and wheel. When I got mine from [email protected] they were being kept on wire mesh flooring with the tray _underneath_ it. I couldn't understand why. I felt almost obliged to rescue them, which is why I ended up with four - the whole cage.

As for the wheel, after three weeks and three wrecked wheels from [email protected] (big plastic types) I decided to install an industrial strength, all metal one, with steel ball bearings. £45 from John Hopkins but worth every penny and still running well today, two and half years on.

I have a question for all degus keepers. Do you every take yours outside for a run around?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Agate said:


> I know what you mean about the mesh floors and wheel. When I got mine from [email protected] they were being kept on wire mesh flooring with the tray _underneath_ it. I couldn't understand why. I felt almost obliged to rescue them, which is why I ended up with four - the whole cage.
> 
> As for the wheel, after three weeks and three wrecked wheels from [email protected] (big plastic types) *I decided to install an industrial strength, all metal one, with steel ball bearings. £45 from John Hopkins* but worth every penny and still running well today, two and half years on.
> 
> I have a question for all degus keepers. *Do you ever take yours outside for a run around?*


yes the steel drums too :whip: (added to tip now) p.s. john hopewell sell them too :Na_Na_Na_Na:

yes. if you get a pen with the smallest mesh that will be ideal for their safe keeping whilst outdoors on the lawn/garden/yard etc

NOTE: fine mesh type wheel should have been stated in tip post#02


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you have an all mesh wheel you can also line the inside with a cardboard strip, it will obviously be chewed, but it's easy to replace it often. 
My degus have never had a wheel, they had one to begin with but only ever slept in it in an amusing looking degu-circular pile, so I never bothered to replace it. They get enough exercise running around and exploring their cage.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> yes the steel drums too :whip: (added to tip now) p.s. john hopewell sell them too :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> yes. if you get a pen with the smallest mesh that will be ideal for their safe keeping whilst outdoors on the lawn/garden/yard etc
> 
> NOTE: fine mesh type wheel should have been stated in tip post#02


I meant John Hopewell of course! It was late when i posted and i was tired - don't want folk looking for the wrong person! He does great cages too.

When I've got some spare money I'll have to look out for an outdoor cage or maybe maybe make something out of chicken wire? It makes me sad thinking that my goos' world will extend to no more than their cage and the room it's in. I do get my lawn treated so I'd have to make sure any outside visits were well in between these. I think they would benefit from a bit of natural light and UV.

Back to wheels. Whilst my mega drum was on order I used the free standing mesh one. It was fine as a temp measure but the bar that goes across it concerned me. Could see an animal getting hurt if they tried to get in and out whilst it was spinning.

I think Salad Dodger on here made a drum wheel out of an empty metal biscuit tin and old skate board ball bearings! Very enterprising.


----------



## cheesycola (Aug 14, 2012)

Thought I'd add pictures of my degus. I first had 3 female degus (Alice, Anita & Ally). Anita and Ally both sadly passed within a few weeks of buying them through unknown causes. Amber then became the replacement sister for Alice.

Alice, Ally & Anita
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/cheesycola-albums-pets-picture186096-a.jpg


Anita










Ally
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/cheesycola-albums-pets-picture186095-ally.jpg


Alice










Amber










<-Alice & Amber->


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

cheesycola said:


> thought i'd add pictures of my degus. I first had 3 female degus (alice, anita & ally). Anita and ally both sadly passed within a few weeks of buying them through unknown causes. Amber then became the replacement sister for alice.
> 
> Alice, ally & anita
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/cheesycola-albums-pets-picture186096-a.jpg
> ...


cute!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*5 more bambino's*



















parents: jake & pepper


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, gorgeous :flrt: and such lovely coats on them! :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

*Info#03*

DEGU TAXONOMY
=============

KINGDOM - animalia
PHYLUM - chordata
CLASS - mammalia
ORDER - rodentia
SUBORDER - hystricognathi
PARVORDER - Caviomorpha(South American hystricognaths)
FAMILY - Octodontidae
GENUS - Octodon
SPECIES - degus


----------

